# CES product and programming announcements



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 3, 2006--

First Planned Retail Product Will Target DIRECTV Customers for Its Upcoming DIRECTV 2Go Service

HUMAX USA, the "Easy-Digital" company, has developed a new hard drive based hand-held portable media player (PMP) platform ideal for use by content and pay TV providers with plans to deliver content electronically to customers via portable video devices. The first content provider to be supported by this HUMAX PMP platform is DIRECTV - for its upcoming DIRECTV 2Go service.

The HUMAX PMP platform has a 4-inch widescreen LCD display screen with navigation controlled via an easy-to-use 5-button design. Additional consumer conveniences include a high capacity hard drive (capacity to be partner specified) and a long-lasting, user-replaceable battery that provides up to 4 hours of video and 10 hours of music.

Based on an AMD Alchemy(TM) Au1200(TM) processor, the device natively supports many video formats including MPEG1/2/4, DivX, WMV9 with WMDRM10 support - all at full D1 resolution (720x480). Moreover, the integration of a DDR1/DDR2 memory interface, USB2.0 High Speed Host & Device with On-the-Go, and on-chip AES cryptographic support, provide enabling technology for strenuous media applications and content protection schemes.

According to HUMAX USA's vice president of business development and strategic marketing, Tony Goncalves, the HUMAX PMP platform will provide consumers a simplified user-experience with greater entertainment value than is currently available from similar-type products today. The extensive CODEC and connectivity support will allow the HUMAX device to directly connect to digital video recorders, allowing transfer of video content without the need to trans-code the file through a personal computer, greatly reducing the amount of time required to download and playback fresh video content.

HUMAX is seeking appropriate content partners to design, manufacturer and even market the hand-held PMP devices for. "With the company's established background in product manufacturing and marketing within the operator markets on a global level, we are in perfect position to enable the many content providers and operator's poised to deliver exciting new portable video services. We are prepared to either OEM this device to partners, or let them take advantage of the established logistics, distribution and customer support that we have successfully implemented here in the US," says Goncalves.

The first content partner for HUMAX in this venture is DIRECTV. The HUMAX DIRECTV 2Go compliant PMP device is designed for a direct connection to a DIRECTV DVR, which will allow the consumer to transfer DIRECTV content recorded at home - a key benefit of the HUMAX platform. Additionally the device features DIRECTV branding throughout the User Interface including a DIRECTV approved playlist interface similar to DIRECTV receivers. In this relationship, the PMP device is HUMAX-branded, and will be sold at numerous retail and internet retail outlets. The device is scheduled for release later this year and in line with DIRECTV's launch of this new service. In additional to DIRECTV content device will support music (MP3 and WMA) as well as photos and other non DIRECTV videos.

"The HUMAX PMP will allow our customers to take their DIRECTV and experience it when, where and how they want it," said Romulo Pontual, executive vice president and chief technology officer, DIRECTV, Inc. "The HUMAX PMP device and DIRECTV 2Go will be a seamless experience for our customers because it uses the same easy-to-navigate DIRECTV user guide they use and see on their Television at home."

"Regardless of OEM or co-branded approach, HUMAX is prepared to support the development of the specific look and feel of the partner's user-interface, allowing them to both extend their brand and be in control of the consumer interactivity with their content and services - which is exactly what HUMAX set out to do with DIRECTV's 2Go product. We feel that customizing a proprietary UI will expedite early adoption of existing customers, build brand equity and also promote the content provider's existing in-home content service to potential new customers," furthered Goncalves.

The DIRECTV 2Go PMP will be on display at 2006 International CES at the HUMAX Suite located at the Venetian Hotel; the DIRECTV and AMD booths located within the main hall of the Las Vegas Convention Center.

Content providers and operators interested in discussing their specific needs with HUMAX USA can reach HUMAX USA's vice president of business development and strategic marketing, Tony Goncalves, at the company's Fort Lee, New Jersey Sales and Marketing Headquarters at 201.292.1890.

For all media inquiries, please contact The Buzz Farm at 718.309.5277, or email [email protected].

About HUMAX

Founded in 1989, HUMAX Co. Ltd of Korea is one of the world's leading digital satellite set-top box manufacturers, exporting its products to more than 90 countries around the globe. Listed on the Korean stock exchange (KOSDAQ), the company's international headquarters and research and design facilities are based in Korea with offices in Australia, Germany, India, Italy, Japan, the UK and the US. Production facilities are located in Korea, India, China and Poland. HUMAX recorded consolidated revenue of US $470 million in 2004, and has projected consolidated revenue of over US $600 million in 2005. For additional information please visit www.humaxusa.com or contact their public relations agency The Buzz Farm at [email protected].

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20060103005404&newsLang=en


----------



## jdk (Mar 15, 2001)

The parade of interesting press releases begin - and so will now the debates about them.

This makes sense - a DirecTV branded piece of hardware to play DirecTV content.

While all the talk of PSPs and iPods would be nice, I don't see DirecTV wanting to open up its DRM, or Sony/Apple to open their DRM... or both.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

jdk said:


> The parade of interesting press releases begin - and so will now the debates about them.
> 
> This makes sense - a DirecTV branded piece of hardware to play DirecTV content.
> 
> While all the talk of PSPs and iPods would be nice, I don't see DirecTV wanting to open up its DRM, or Sony/Apple to open their DRM... or both.


In additional DIRECTV content device will support other non DIRECTV videos.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Funny... how did this press release get out before DirecTV's release about Direct2Go


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Nice... specifically states that it will connect to the DirecTV DVR... Almost for certain that will be the R15, but until we see the DirecTV 2Go release... It could be either one.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Nice... specifically states that it will connect to the DirecTV DVR... Almost for certain that will be the R15, but until we see the DirecTV 2Go release... It could be either one.


or both.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

lee espinoza said:


> In additional DIRECTV content device will support other non DIRECTV videos.


Now THAT perked my ears right up!!!!

Now all we need to find out is if it will output a/v, will they offer a unit with a larger screen (7" would be much better for my old eyes) and how much will this bugger cost.

Can you get one if you don't own a r15 and will they subsidize it?
(don't beat me, just wishful thinking?)

heck, maybe they DO love me!


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

jmoak said:


> Now THAT perked my ears right up!!!!
> 
> Now all we need to find out is if it will output a/v, will they offer a unit with a larger screen (7" would be much better for my old eyes) and how much will this bugger cost.
> 
> ...


I think they love money more then they love us customers


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Kanyon71 said:


> I think they love money more then they love us customers


what was the first hint you got that was true?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Funny... how did this press release get out before DirecTV's release about Direct2Go


DIRECTV Continues to Deliver the Best Television Experience Available; DIRECTV Showcases Original Programming, High-Definition Broadcasts and Advanced Products and Services at CES

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 3, 2006--Showcasing the strength and breadth of its leadership position in digital TV products and services, DIRECTV, Inc., will unveil a robust display of original programming, high-definition (HD) services and advanced products at the 2006 International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.

Throughout 2006, DIRECTV will roll out new products, including DIRECTV 2Go, a new service for portable media players, a new HD DVR and a professional home theatre system, as well as expand many of its advanced products and services, including HD local broadcasts and new on-demand features. DIRECTV customers will also have access to original programming - including a new channel dedicated to original entertainment- developed exclusively for DIRECTV customers.

"The introduction of new advanced products and services opens the door for an entirely new wave of programming on the DIRECTV platform that will lead our category in new directions," said Chase Carey, DIRECTV president and CEO. "As the television viewing experience evolves, DIRECTV continues to innovate, delivering new and expanded services that will provide the best television viewing experience - when, where and how our customers want it."

Featured DIRECTV Products, Programming and Services at CES 2006

DIRECTV On-Demand

NBC Networks On Demand via DIRECTV Plus(R) DVR

Beginning in first quarter of 2006, DIRECTV will provide consumers with access to the top programs of NBC and its cable entertainment networks, USA, SCI FI and Bravo, within hours after they air, commercial free, for just 99 cents. The programs will be available on demand through the new DIRECTV Plus interactive DVR. DIRECTV will provide in-booth demonstrations of the DIRECTV Plus DVR, including its ability to deliver on-demand programming.

The DIRECTV Plus DVR is the most advanced DVR available on the market, with features such as 100 hours of recording capacity, interactive functionality, one-touch recording and Viewmarks, which enable viewers to mark favorite places in recorded programs and jump directly to them. The DIRECTV Plus DVR takes the viewing experience to new levels by offering the widest array of network primetime programming available on demand.

DIRECTV Original Entertainment

Music Programming

The cornerstone of DIRECTV's original programming venture is CD USA, which will premiere Saturday, Jan. 21, 2006, and deliver the largest selection of back-to-back-to-back performances available on television. Broadcast in standard and high-definition, the weekly hour-long show will feature live performances from a mix of music genres, including pop, indie, rock and urban. CD USA will entertain DIRECTV's more than 15 million customers with the latest news on new releases, exclusive interviews, gossip, behind-the-scenes reports, and a private peek inside the world of music idols.

In addition to the interviews and performances of CD USA, DIRECTV customers can also access exclusive entertainment programming through Network LIVE, a joint venture with Network LIVE, America Online, XM Satellite Radio, AEG and DIRECTV. Broadcast in standard and high-definition, Network LIVE brings DIRECTV customers live, premier performances from both multi-platinum and emerging artists that can't be seen anywhere else on television.

Massive Gaming League

Using new technology that allows for the placement of cameras within an actual videogame, DIRECTV will produce a videogame tournament and cover it as a sporting event, complete with producer, director and technical crew. Stories of the competitors will be told via interviews and features, complemented with coverage of their exploits in actual competition. DIRECTV plans to launch the Massive Gaming League in 2006.

MEGA MARCH MADNESS(R) Mix Channel

College hoops fans will be thrilled by DIRECTV's newest mix channel, MEGA MARCH MADNESS. DIRECTV Mix channels offer enhanced features that enable customers to view up to six live channels, all on one screen. Customers with interactive-enabled DIRECTV receivers can use their remote to listen to and direct-tune each channel. Customers can tune in to see games from the first three rounds of the NCAA(R) Division I Men's Basketball tournament exclusively on DIRECTV. Capabilities include a directory listing teams that are currently playing or are scheduled to play, and non-stop sports action on up to six screens at one time. All DIRECTV customers who subscribe to the MEGA MARCH MADNESS package, a TOTAL CHOICE(R) programming package, and have a DIRECTV interactive set-top box, will be able to enjoy the MEGA MARCH MADNESS Mix Channel.

DIRECT Date

This original three-hour block of programming allows singles to meet each other via compelling and interactive video presentation. Consisting of two separate 90-minute blocks, one for men and one for women, DIRECT Date will be the "American Idol for singles." Each segment will consist of two-minute features where men and women will have the opportunity to present themselves to prospective romantic interests. Content will include updates on past DIRECT Date match-ups as well. DIRECTV plans to launch DIRECT Date in 2006.

DIRECTV HD Local Channels

Including the 12 HD local markets launched last year, DIRECTV will offer HD local channels in 36 markets, representing more than 57 percent of U.S. television households in the first half of the year, with more local HD launches planned for later in 2006. DIRECTV will initially carry the primary broadcast stations - ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox - that offer an HD feed in the market. Customers who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge.

To receive local HD channels, DIRECTV now offers the new H20 HD receiver and a satellite dish that has the ability to receive programming from five different orbital locations. The H20 HD set-top is the first DIRECTV receiver to process MPEG-4, the next-generation transmission standard supporting a wide range of audio and video modes and transmission speeds. MPEG-4, coupled with the launch of new satellites, is set to lay the foundation for the best high-definition television experience available anywhere.

DIRECTV Products and Services

DIRECTV 2GO

The DIRECTV 2Go service will allow DIRECTV customers to transfer programming content from their DIRECTV Plus DVR to a wide variety of portable media players. Supporting DIRECTV specific audio and video formats, the service will enable customers to connect a DIRECTV compatible portable media player directly to DIRECTV receivers. DIRECTV 2Go devices will also display DIRECTV content in a separate menu area with a DIRECTV-branded user interface. These new media players further demonstrate DIRECTV's commitment to providing consumers with the content they want, how they want it, and where they want it. DIRECTV plans to launch the DIRECTV 2Go service in 2006.

DIRECTV Pro

DIRECTV Pro is for the true technophile and home theater enthusiast. It combines the latest HD and DVR technologies, and differs from all other DTV products as it is designed to mount in a 19-inch rack, which is common in the home theater, custom installation market. Additionally, the Pro Home Theater has new features such as a front panel, HD LCD display, front panel transport controls, and additional control ports on the front and back. DIRECTV plans to launch the DIRECTV Pro at the end of 2006.

DIRECTV PLUS(R) HD DVR

The DIRECTV(R) Plus HD DVR (HR20) combines the best entertainment with unprecedented control and convenience to create the ultimate TV viewing experience. It brings together the new DIRECTV Plus DVR and DIRECTV HD Receiver. Viewers are able to record one HD program while watching another and record two different shows at the same time, while watching a pre-recorded program. The DIRECTV Plus HD DVR gives the user the ability to pause and rewind live HD TV up to 90 minutes, use instant replay and watch in slow motion. The DIRECTV Plus HD DVR is able to record more than 30 hours of DIRECTV HD programming delivered in MPEG-2, or up to 50 hours of DIRECTV HD programming delivered in MPEG-4, or up to 200 hours of standard-definition programming. In addition, the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR is MPEG-4 compatible, and is the first DIRECTV HD receiver with interactive capabilities. DIRECTV plans to launch the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR at retail mid-2006.

DIRECTV LCD Televisions

On display in the DIRECTV booth is a new series of LCD TV screens that will be integrated with a DIRECTV receiver, allowing consumers to explore all that DIRECTV has to offer without the clutter of separate components. DIRECTV will feature 10-, 22- and 32-inch LCD TV's with wide-angle viewing, 10 watts of stereo audio (built-in speakers), three-day advanced program guide and bilingual user interface (English/Spanish). Availability for these new DIRECTV LCD TVs is still being determined.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. is the nation's leading digital television service provider with more than 15 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV (NYSE: DTV) is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment services. DIRECTV is approximately 34 percent owned by News Corporation.

CONTACT: DIRECTV, Inc.
Robert Mercer, 310-726-4683
[email protected]
or
PainePR
Elizabeth Owen, 949-809-6734
[email protected]

SOURCE: DIRECTV, Inc.

"Safe Harbor" Statement under the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995: Statements in this press release regarding The DIRECTV Group, Inc.'s business which are not historical facts are "forward-looking statements" that involve risks and uncertainties. For a discussion of such risks and uncertainties, which could cause actual results to differ from those contained in the forward-looking statements, see "Risk Factors" in the Company's Annual Report or Form 10-K for the most recently ended fiscal year.

http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=799955&highlight=


----------



## jdk (Mar 15, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> In additional DIRECTV content device will support other non DIRECTV videos.


I would hope that it could play whatever silly MPEG2 or MPEG4 videos I download from the net or copy to my PC myself. I did have a worry that DirecTV would cripple the device to allow it to ONLY play DRMed files that it approves - but this press release leads me to believe they're not going to be that stupid.

I'm going to be able to see that monkey smelling its finger and falling off the branch on a DirecTV2Go device... but I'd be very surprised if I'll be able to watch an iTunes downloaded copy of Desperate Housewives.

I hold out a hope that PlaysForSure will be supported (like the Dish portable device does), but so far DirecTV seems to want to go it alone.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I doubt you will be able to watch the "iTunes" downloads... just because I don't think "iTunes" would want you too....


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

DIRECTV 2go doesn't do much for me. If there were a way to get it on to a PC, that would be a different story.

But, I did notice the absense of any mention of the HMC. It doesn't sound like "DIRECTV Pro" is the same thing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tivolocity said:


> If there were a way to get it on to a PC, that would be a different story.


There may be... check out this image that was emailed to me:










They specifically mention 'computer' - hmmm guess we'll have to wait until Thursday night to find out more. Unless other partners also start leaking the good stuff early to steal DTV's thunder.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Hey Lee, can you re-name the title of the thread to indicate there are alot of other annoncements in here? Maybe just add "and other CES product and programming announcements" to the end? There is alot of interesting stuff in here, and many people would miss it that aren't interested in the portable media player.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Total of 36 HD Local markets by mid-year. Living in market #28, without reliable OTA reception, that interests me. If anyone going to CES can get any additional market names that will be included in the 36, please let us know.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Mark W said:


> Hey Lee, can you re-name the title of the thread to indicate there are alot of other annoncements in here? Maybe just add "and other CES product and programming announcements" to the end? There is alot of interesting stuff in here, and many people would miss it that aren't interested in the portable media player.


I have ask a mod to do so and it will be done in a timely manor.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

New Hard-drive Personal Multimedia Recorder features high-speed secure DIRECTV transfers

Paris, Las Vegas, January 4, 2006  At the 2006 Consumer Electronics Show, Thomson (Euronext 18453; NYSE: TMS) today introduced the LYRA X3000 Personal Multimedia Recorder, a stunning handheld multipurpose device that will soon feature secure high-speed video transfers from select DIRECTV digital video recorders. Along with this DIRECTV2Go capability, the pocket-sized LYRA X3000 by RCA allows for the direct recording of up to 40 feature-length films from multiple video sources without using a computer and is ideal for digital subscription music content  all in the palm of your hand.

"The LYRA X3000 morphs into a virtual VCR, utilizing MPEG4 technology, with the capability for both real-time recording from any analog source or high-speed transfer of digitized content, plus the advantage of DVD quality picture performance when outputting to a TV," said Thomson's Dan Collishaw, Chief Operating Officer of Thomson's Americas Audio/Video and Accessory businesses. "These features, along with remote control operation and programmability, make the LYRA X3000 an ideal entertainment complement for the next-generation DIRECTV digital video recorders (DVRs), scheduled for deployment in 2006. A convenient software upgrade, at no cost to the consumer, is all that is required for this remarkable DIRECTV compatibility," Collishaw added.

Although compact in size, the LYRA X3000 by RCA boasts a 3.6-inch TFT ultra-bright color LCD screen with 320 x 240 resolution. The lightweight portable entertainment device weighs under eight ounces and is only 3/4 of an inch thick. The LYRA X3000 features a replaceable lithium ion battery providing for at least four hours of constant video playback on one charge.

While the X3000 is a great portable solution, it also features a Home Theater Docking Base that can be connected to a home entertainment system. The Docking Base enables easy time-shift recording of TV programs from a tuning source such as the video output of a television or cable/satellite set-top receiver. With a composite video output the X3000 is capable of displaying high-resolution photos as well as video with DVD picture quality. The X3000 is ideal for watching video content transferred from a PC, or any other source, on a television. The DIRECTV2GO compatibility further expands the LYRA X3000's capability for entertainment on the go. Digital quality content securely downloaded from compatible DIRECTV DVRs to the X3000 can be easily viewed on televisions located in other rooms. The device displays TV programs and program information in a format familiar to customers with these compatible DIRECTV DVRs. This will make it simple to navigate through the dozens of hours of DIRECTV programming that can be stored on the X3000's 20GB hard drive. A free software download is all that is required for DIRECTV2GO compatibility with the X3000. Music To Go

Compatible with both pay-per-song and subscription services, the LYRA X3000 can store hundreds of hours of mp3, Windows Media Audio, and Audible audio files  including those from popular PC-based subscription music and video services. ID3 tag song data with artist, album, song title and genre is displayed on the viewing screen. Music buffs can listen to their collection of mp3 files using one of nine playback modes, including normal play, shuffle and repeat, or by programming their own playlists. The X3000 comes bundled with earbud headphones, and also features a built-in speaker.

Photo Capability

Additionally, this versatile jukebox offers the capability to create slide shows with zoom and photo rotation, and users can add their own music for further enhancement. The X3000 can easily transfer digital photos from an SD memory card or compatible camera without needing a computer, or the consumer can move audio, video, and photos from a PC to the device with the built-in high-speed USB connection.

Other Key Features

An impressive package of convenience and performance enhancements optimize enjoyment of the LYRA X3000 including:

Voice Labeling: enables recording of audio commentary to go with photos or images stored on the device's hard drive
Auto Resume: remembers the track location and volume setting when the power is shut off and automatically returns to the location when the device is turned on
Universal 3-Device IR Remote Control: allows user to operate the X3000 and other devices from a distance

The LYRA X3000 by RCA is available in January with a suggested retail price of $399.

# # #

Certain statements in this press release, including any discussion of management expectations for future periods, constitute "forward-looking statements" within the meaning of the "safe harbor" of the U.S. Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. Such forward-looking statements are based on management's current expectations and beliefs and are subject to a number of factors and uncertainties that could cause actual results to differ materially from the future results expressed or implied by the forward-looking statements due to changes in global economic and business conditions, consumer electronics markets, and regulatory factors. More detailed information on the potential factors that could affect the financial results of Thomson is contained in Thomson's filings with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.

About Thomson  Partner To the Media & Entertainment Industries

Thomson (Euronext Paris: 18453; NYSE: TMS) provides services, systems and technology to help its Media & Entertainment clients  content creators, content distributors and users of its technology  realize their business goals and optimize their performance in a rapidly changing technology environment. The Group is the preferred partner to the Media & Entertainment Industries through its Technicolor, Grass Valley, RCA, and Thomson brands. For more information: http://www.thomson.net.

Press Relations

Martine Esquirou +33 1 41 86 58 51 [email protected] 
Julie Dardelet +33 1 41 86 65 24 [email protected] 
Marie-Vincente Pasdeloup +33 1 41 86 61 13 [email protected] 
Investor Relations 
Séverine Camp +33 1 41 86 57 23 [email protected] 
Marie Boidot +33 1 41 86 51 00 marie[email protected] 
Laurent Sfaxi +33 1 41 86 58 83 [email protected]

Attachements to the press release is available on http://www.companynewsgroup.com

http://www.companynewsgroup.com/communique.asp?co_id=106598


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

snips


lee espinoza said:


> will soon feature secure high-speed video transfers from *select* DIRECTV digital video recorders





lee espinoza said:


> "These features, along with remote control operation and programmability, make the LYRA X3000 an ideal entertainment complement for the *next-generation* DIRECTV digital video recorders (DVRs), scheduled for deployment in 2006. A convenient software upgrade, at no cost to the consumer, is all that is required for this remarkable DIRECTV compatibility," Collishaw added.


In other words, R15 and HR20-250.

H


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

Now that sounds pretty darn cool. May just have to pick one up and check it out.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

HogarthNH said:


> snips
> 
> In other words, R15 and HR20-250.
> 
> H


recording from any analog source or high-speed transfer of digitized content.

That is for the LYRA X3000 don't know about the HUMAX one.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Picture of the Lyra http://us.gizmodo.com/gadgets/ces/live-from-ces-thomson-press-conference-146455.php


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

tivolocity said:


> Picture of the Lyra http://us.gizmodo.com/gadgets/ces/live-from-ces-thomson-press-conference-146455.php


Based upon this "your pre-existing set top box will be upgradeable to a model that can link with the box 'Lyra X3000 Personal Multimedia Recorder'", which could mean that you will not need a DirecTV DVR "R15" or "HR20" to get the DirecTV2Go functionality.

But currently if the DirecTV2Go functionality is only available for TIGHLY COUPLED machines, then I see that as limiting the size of market.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

To tell the truth, I find none of these devices of any interest to me whatsoever. Yawn.


----------



## tomo_kun (Sep 8, 2003)

I knew our R15 would pay off. 
Really, though, i wouldnt be too interested in DirecTV to go unless it where mac compatable. I dont need 2 $400 PMP's on me, let alone 2 alltogether. 

The LCD TV thing does interest me however, I wouldnt mind one in my room.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Bill Gates just announced a multi-year deal with DirecTV including moving content between DTV and Windows MCE.

For those online now, here's the live feed: http://www.microsoft.com/events/executives/billgates.mspx


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Bill Gates just announced a multi-year deal with DirecTV including moving content between DTV and Windows MCE.
> 
> For those online now, here's the live feed: http://www.microsoft.com/events/executives/billgates.mspx


it looks like everybody is hooking up with DIRECTV


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

davezatz said:


> Bill Gates just announced a multi-year deal with DirecTV including moving content between DTV and Windows MCE.
> 
> For those online now, here's the live feed: http://www.microsoft.com/events/executives/billgates.mspx


Sweet !!!! Now I have another reason to rebuild my one system as a MCE
First XBOX360 support, now DirecTV...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Here is the story on the Gates announcment from CNet
http://news.com.com/Gates+shows+off+Vista+in+CES+keynote/2100-1041_3-6018529.html?tag=nl


----------



## n6idf (Dec 27, 2003)

Guess I'll have to stop by the DTV booth in the morning... 

ON another note; Gawd I HATE CES, show has not even started and I cannot wait for it to be over!!!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The important part of that Gates article:



> One of the big change's to Vista's Media Center will be the ability to view high-definition digital cable. The current Media Center edition of Windows XP supports HD content, but only that accessible via an over-the-air antenna. Microsoft announced a deal with the cable industry in November that it said would pave the way for Media Center PCs this year that can receive digital cable--both high-definition and standard--without need for a set-top box.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm... Do I hear... PCI or USB Cable Card?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

dswallow said:


> The important part of that Gates article:
> 
> One of the big change's to Vista's Media Center will be the ability to view high-definition digital cable. The current Media Center edition of Windows XP supports HD content, but only that accessible via an over-the-air antenna. Microsoft announced a deal with the cable industry in November that it said would pave the way for Media Center PCs this year that can receive digital cable--both high-definition and standard--without need for a set-top box.


Based upon review of the Keynote Speech and further review of available information, the first availability and important parts of the HD solutions appear to require Vista and will not be available until "Holiday 2006".

In addition, it appears that promising big money to Microsoft allows you to have your name presented front in center, even when there are no actual products to produce any real results, namely "DirecTV and Sky". You wonder how much Murdoch paid to be presented with so much enthusiasm, without any specific product to be demonstrated.

The only real working models to be demonstrated with Windows Vista are cable card models from HP and ATI. And any DirecTV tuners have yet to be shown, in other words DirecTV tuners appear to be VAPORWARE at this point. Even the cable card tuners appear to be using cable card 1.0, which means that all of the great possible cable functionality like OnDemand have been left out.

Without a doubt the opening announcements are a REAL DISAPPOINTMENT and the Keynote was mostly a shameful Vista and to a smaller extent an XBOX 360 ad.

I guess we will have to wait another year to get excited about the actual deliverability of useful products


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> In addition, it appears that promising big money to Microsoft allows you to have your name presented front in center, even when there are no actual products to produce any real results, namely "DirecTV and Sky". You wonder how much Murdoch paid to be presented with so much enthusiasm, without any specific product to be demonstrated.
> 
> And any DirecTV tuners have yet to be shown, in other words DirecTV tuners appear to be VAPORWARE at this point.


DTV tuners were NOT mentioned, and I don't believe there will be any DTV tuners, not this year anyway. He did mention a multi-year agreement and that DTV content is coming to MCE. So I believe is that DTV will announce some sort of TiVoToGo transfer service at their press conference tonight. They've also obviously demonstrated they're moving content to portable devices (Lyra X3000, Humax Generica)... based on the keynote (2 hour Microsoft informercial really) now I'm wondering if those devices are running MS's portable media software.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Even the cable card tuners appear to be using cable card 1.0, which means that all of the great possible cable functionality like OnDemand have been left out.


Can't blame MS for that one... while _multistream_ CableCARD specs have been agreed upon, _bidirectional_ protocols have not - earliest you'd see it *anywhere* would be 2007. Having watched the press conference, I don't recall the version and specs of that Dell card-reading accessory and the local CableCo's cable card were not mentioned.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Is Windoze really the answer for the multi-media home theater backbone? Seriously. Given the issues MS has with security issues as well as stability, the last thing I want in my livingroom recording my TV is a computer running a M$ product that has a strong probability of suffering a Blue Screen of death at any moment.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> Is Windoze really the answer for the multi-media home theater backbone? Seriously. Given the issues MS has with security issues as well as stability, the last thing I want in my livingroom recording my TV is a computer running a M$ product that has a strong probability of suffering a Blue Screen of death at any moment.


Apparently you aren't familiar with Windows software from this century.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> Is Windoze really the answer for the multi-media home theater backbone? Seriously. Given the issues MS has with security issues as well as stability, the last thing I want in my livingroom recording my TV is a computer running a M$ product that has a strong probability of suffering a Blue Screen of death at any moment.


Agreeing with Doug...

I haven't seen a Blue Screen of Death since the introduction of Windows XP, and even more so since Windows 2003 Server has been around. For the average to above average user, who knows how to take care of their systems.

Windows is EXTREMELY stable (IMHO). And I abuse the heck out of them.

As for the Security.... Granted there are holes... but some of those holes are so extremely extremely specific (you have to a,b,c,d, while rubbing your foot) to get to some of them.

And if you have a properly setup firewall/broadband solution, those "security" problems are even less as those that want to exploit them can't get throught he front door to get to your living room. (and what would they get... find out your secret that you Season Pass/Link Dora the Explorer.... )


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm only using XP Pro and XP Home. Which I think qualify from this century and I've crashed them both. Required hard boots to fix.


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> I'm only using XP Pro and XP Home. Which I think qualify from this century and I've crashed them both. Required hard boots to fix.


Yeah, but Windows 95 did that *every hour of every day*.

Their products still suck -- but no one can rationally deny that they've improved over the years.

H


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm not saying they haven't improved. But at the same time, do you want to trust your recordings to M$?

Me I don't.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> I'm only using XP Pro and XP Home. Which I think qualify from this century and I've crashed them both. Required hard boots to fix.


I am not saying they "can't crash" Every OS out there CAN crash, Microsoft or other. I am just saying that they don't freeze and crash any where at the volume they used. (I have killed mine too, but I am usually doing something I am not supposed to or seriously seriously pushing the system hard, and it usually isn't the OS that locks, it is an App that goes out of control)

Win95/98/ME would crash sometimes if you just looked at it funny.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> I'm not saying they haven't improved. But at the same time, do you want to trust your recordings to M$?
> 
> Me I don't.


Considering that I trust the MS-OS and the underlying file system (and the RAID-10 I have in place) with 700gb of my home video's while editing them for DVD...

I guess I could trust them with recordings that I "could" get again if I really wanted to.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> I'm not saying they haven't improved. But at the same time, do you want to trust your recordings to M$?
> 
> Me I don't.


I have 3 HR10-250's. I've replaced the hard drives on each of them once. That means all 3 have at some point died, become unusable, and not recorded things they should have or not been able to play back stuff they recorded (not just once, but many times, as disk failures sometimes cause troubles rather than just cleanly dying for good once). My Windows XP Pro computer has been running since July 4, 2003 and has never blue screened, and has only had a disk drive fail once (and that was on a mirrored drive set so nothing was lost and I replaced the failed drive at my convenience). I have certainly rebooted many times while installing stuff or upgrading software. But then, my HR10-250's would reboot for those reasons too, if any new software ever were delivered to them.

If I could have full control over the equipment that could record the programming I watch I would instantly choose it over a closed-product solution where I have to accept what I'm given.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> I haven't seen a Blue Screen of Death since the introduction of Windows XP, and even more so since Windows 2003 Server has been around.


I agree Windows is very stable these days and the BSOD is in the past. Despite this applications conflict with each other all the time and while the OS doesn't "crash" the individual applications can. The PVR software may be perfect but it still may fall victim to whatever else has been added to the MCE box. The platform is far to open to be a relied upon CE device.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

During this mornings commute, I was sitting dreaming about writing a simple .NET application /service

That would poll all my DirecTV DVRs from my Windows MCE box... See what new recordings where on there... Pull them down to the central server... on a nightly basis... Then depending on what the GUI interface is like from the DDVR end basically have almost an MRV situation...

And if there is anyway that I could "delete" them from the actually DVRs... that would get even better, as then I could record programs at night, and store them on my larger hard drives in my server and PC, and get to them when I am ready to watch them...

mmmmm......


----------



## Priz (Feb 23, 2002)

I just want to be clear on the R15 and the new HR20. From what I've read if you record two programs at the same time, you can't watch either while they're being recorded? That seems kinda stupid to me. That's one of the core things I do with my Tivo all the time. (I'll hop between tuners if it's an award show or something and rewind just to see who won in the categories I care about while watching a movie or show on the other Tuner also currently playing.) Next week I'll be recording House & Scrubs at the same time. It'd be nice to watch Scrubs and then clean it off then to make space (but I have it record in case something comes up and I get dragged off to fix a computer or if I'm having dinner and it takes forever to get our food/get our bill/etc.)

So just to be clear - if you record one show I assume you can check on the recording and watch the other tuner, but if you record two at once, you can't see either?
(how would you know if one of them ended early or ran long?)

I know I'll eventually have to make the move to the HR20, I just want to make sure I understand it/the features fully first.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

From Information Week Yesterday.

Linux/Unix Vulnerabilities Outnumber Microsoft Windows' 3 To 1

Linux and Unix, including the Mac, had 2,328 vulnerabilities last year, compared with 812 vulnerabilities for Microsoft Windows, according to the U.S. government's computer security group. 

By Gregg Keizer 
TechWeb News 

Jan 4, 2006 01:07 PM
Tallies kept by the U.S. government's computer security group show that Linux and Unix operating systems faced nearly three times the number of vulnerabilities in 2005 than did Microsoft's often-maligned Windows.

In the US-CERT (United Stated Computer Emergency Readiness Team) year-end vulnerability summary, Linux/Unix accounted for a whopping 2,328 vulnerabilities, about 45 percent of the 5,198 total.

Windows, on the other hand, sported just 812 vulnerabilities during the year, said US-CERT, or 16 percent of the total.

Another 2,058 vulnerabilities affected more than one operating system.

Although US-CERT didn't break out Mac vulnerabilities in a separate category, the Linux/Unix section listed more than 25 attributed to the Apple Computer operating system.

The end-of-year vulnerability score should be taken with a grain of salt, however, since US-CERT doesn't filter out updates (so one actual vulnerability can be counted numerous times) nor does it break out individual vulnerabilities from warnings that cover multiple bugs (as in the many Mac OS X vulnerability listings).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Priz said:


> I just want to be clear on the R15 and the new HR20. From what I've read if you record two programs at the same time, you can't watch either while they're being recorded? That seems kinda stupid to me. That's one of the core things I do with my Tivo all the time. (I'll hop between tuners if it's an award show or something and rewind just to see who won in the categories I care about while watching a movie or show on the other Tuner also currently playing.) Next week I'll be recording House & Scrubs at the same time. It'd be nice to watch Scrubs and then clean it off then to make space (but I have it record in case something comes up and I get dragged off to fix a computer or if I'm having dinner and it takes forever to get our food/get our bill/etc.)
> 
> So just to be clear - if you record one show I assume you can check on the recording and watch the other tuner, but if you record two at once, you can't see either?
> (how would you know if one of them ended early or ran long?)
> ...


No that is incorrect... well not 100% incorrect.
You can most certainly record two things and watch either one of them while they are recording (or watch another recorded one).

The one exception to that is if you do this:
TIME / Channel Based manual records
Aka: 
4:46pm to 5:01pm on Channel 206 
4:47pm to 5:06pm on Channel 207

During 4:47 to 5:01 you WON'T be able to watch either what you are recording.
These are called Manual Time Based recordings, and are actually very rare to have one but even more rare to have TWO going at the same time.

Not very sure why even this limitation is there, but it is the only case when you can't watch what you are recording.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tivolocity said:


> From Information Week Yesterday.
> 
> Linux/Unix Vulnerabilities Outnumber Microsoft Windows' 3 To 1
> ...


Then mix in the fact that the Windows OS are the #1 installed home OS out there, and Microsoft has this MASSIVE target on there back that nearly anyone out likes to take a swing out (media and technical)

So that would attribute to why whenever a flaw is found in an MS product, we see it on the 10pm news..


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> No that is incorrect... well not 100% incorrect.
> You can most certainly record two things and watch either one of them while they are recording (or watch another recorded one).
> 
> The one exception to that is if you do this:
> ...


Does that mean, given your example, that if you cannot watch what you are recording and both tuners are recording and that you have essentially rendered the device inoperable between 4:47 and 5:01?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

nhaigh said:


> Does that mean, given your example, that if you cannot watch what you are recording and both tuners are recording and that you have essentially rendered the device inoperable between 4:47 and 5:01?


You can view anything else you've previously recorded.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

dswallow said:


> You can view anything else you've previously recorded.


Of course - should have thought of that !


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

This is sort of a pointless discussion since there's no convincing the Microsoft haters. That said, At home I've got 8 PCs running versions of Windows from Win2k to Vista, and Fedora Linux. I've also got a Mac Mini. All of them have their good and bad. My primary file and print server is a Pentium I - 200 running Win2k Server. It's been running 24/7 for the last five years with very little down time, and it has never blue screened. In my experience, the "blue screen of death" isn't as common as it used to be. And, when it did happen, it was usually caused by a third party driver, or some obscure hardware.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

nhaigh said:


> Does that mean, given your example, that if you cannot watch what you are recording and both tuners are recording and that you have essentially rendered the device inoperable between 4:47 and 5:01?


As Doug Said... you can watch something else already recorded.

And take a step back and think about it... Can you remote think of a time that you would use TWO manual records like this at the exact same time...

And if you can... how often would it happen.

The only scenerio I can think of is if I had a friend/family member that was going to be on a commercial or something and I knew the time slot on two different channels and just wanted to capture that.... But even then, I would probabl record the program that was on during that block.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tivolocity said:


> This is sort of a pointless discussion since there's no convincing the Microsoft haters. That said, At home I've got 8 PCs running versions of Windows from Win2k to Vista, and Fedora Linux. I've also got a Mac Mini. All of them have their good and bad. My primary file and print server is a Pentium I - 200 running Win2k Server. It's been running 24/7 for the last five years with very little down time, and it has never blue screened. In my experience, the "blue screen of death" isn't as common as it used to be. And, when it did happen, it was usually caused by a third party driver, or some obscure hardware.


Sorry...did you say Pentium I-200 with Win2k?
First.. dang... how did you get it to run... 2nd... Time to get yourself updated a bit there... Try to score a free Win2k3 Enterprise license at many of the Microsoft events.... 

(Note... I am currently working on a project to get rid of our 55 NT4-P3 500mhz systems, so I am just playing with ya)


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> As Doug Said... you can watch something else already recorded.
> 
> And take a step back and think about it... Can you remote think of a time that you would use TWO manual records like this at the exact same time...
> 
> ...


It certainly would never affect me - the only manual recording I have is for the daily show 

That said it is odd that this only happens with manual recording and not the rest. Why on earth would the system have two mechanisms in it for recording. I'd guess they origionally wrote the manual recording mechanism and then wrote new recording mechanisms for scheduled and SP's etc. It doesn't sound like the code is very normalized.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> And take a step back and think about it... Can you remote think of a time that you would use TWO manual records like this at the exact same time...


I've never done a manual recording even once since I've had any TiVo equipment -- all the way back to December 2000.

But still I think it's one of the strangest limitations for a DVR to have that I've ever seen.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Haaaaaaaaa! That CPU and mhz number is correct. I keep waiting for it to die, but it just keeps on going!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> Sorry...did you say Pentium I-200 with Win2k?
> First.. dang... how did you get it to run... 2nd... Time to get yourself updated a bit there... Try to score a free Win2k3 Enterprise license at many of the Microsoft events....
> 
> (Note... I am currently working on a project to get rid of our 55 NT4-P3 500mhz systems, so I am just playing with ya)


I finally threw away half a dozen or so Pentium motherboards. I still have a box fileld with various CPUs I have to sort through -- many Pentium MMX from the times I've glanced through. There's even a Pentium Pro or two around.

I've got a box filled with Pentium II Slot 1 CPU's, too... I might EBay those instead of throwing them out.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Back to the primary subject of the thread. Is the D* press conference today?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Tonight, 6:30 Vegas time.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

thx!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

January 05, 2006 12:10 PM US Eastern Timezone

Fox Entertainment Group and DIRECTV Launch Partnership to Offer Best of FOX and FX Network Programming On Demand

2006 International CES

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 5, 2006--

Groundbreaking Deal Includes Pre-Air Broadcasts of FX Series, Post-Air Broadcasts of FOX Programs Plus One Hour Weekly Showcase of Fox Entertainment Highlights 


Fox Entertainment Group and DIRECTV, Inc., today announced an agreement to bring viewers the best of FX and FOX Broadcasting on demand through the new DIRECTV Plus(R) DVR (digital video recorder). In an industry first, beginning in March viewers will get a "first look" at prime time hits from FX a full 24-48 hours prior to their initial broadcasts for $2.99 and, later in the year, DIRECTV subscribers will have post-air access to FOX Broadcasting's hottest series for just 99 cents for six to seven days following their national broadcast. The innovative deal will provide DIRECTV subscribers the ability to choose between pre-air and post-air television programming options for the first time ever.

In addition, DIRECTV viewers will have free, on demand access to a weekly showcase of exclusive highlights from Fox Entertainment, including the promotional presentation of limited, full-length television episodes, extended footage from leading Fox programs, and behind the scenes features on Fox films and TV shows.

"We're committed to finding new ways to bring our content to consumers and we think this deal is a huge step forward in giving them greater choice and control over their entertainment experience," said Peter Chernin, President and Chief Operating Officer of News Corporation. "For the very first time, viewers will be able to watch their favorite shows before the rest of the world. And we now have the ability to create different cuts of our programs for the pre-air audience -- versions with additional scenes and materials not included in the network broadcast -- something entirely new. It's an exciting opportunity for the television consumer and for us. Moreover, this new partnership will also enrich the viewing experience by providing access to DIRECTV's enhanced services, features and interactive functionality."

"Growing our interactive/On Demand service is a top priority for DIRECTV and our partnership with Fox is further testament to the commitment DIRECTV is making to delivering the very best in television and entertainment programming," said Chase Carey, president and CEO, DIRECTV, Inc. "By continually offering our subscribers new and exclusive programming choices at their convenience, we not only enhance the viewing experience but broaden the depth of our services and offerings."

Under terms of the agreement, viewers will have on demand access to some of television's most acclaimed dramas, comedies and documentaries including FX's "The Shield," "Rescue Me," "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia," and "30 Days" and FOX Broadcasting's "24," and "Prison Break."

"Television viewing habits continue to evolve and this deal is a prime example of our ongoing effort to bring consumers exciting new ways to individualize their entertainment experience," said Peter Levinsohn, President of Fox Digital Media. "And in DIRECTV, we've found an ideal partner."

The DIRECTV Plus DVR brings the viewing experience to new levels with an array of network programming on demand, one-touch pause, rewind and fast-forward functionality and 100 hours of recording capacity and interactive functionality. The DIRECTV Plus DVR is available at 1-800 DIRECTV, directv.com and all Best Buy and Circuit City retailers nationwide.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm... Even though I am not keen on paying for stuff that I could have caught via DVR on the first past. At least it gives us an option (other then Torrents) to account for user screw ups, or technology screw ups (or mis placed priorities, or long runs ect)

But does DirecTV really need an "agreement" with their sister company?


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

What would make this all meaningful, is if there was a way to get the content onto a DVD. At $.99 an episode, downloading and burning a whole season of 24 would be cheaper than the current cost of a season box set. But, I'm sure that's exactly what they would like to avoid. Also, I didn't notice it in the release, but I'm assuming these episodes are commercial free.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Or, i guess I could have a server running Windows MCE with a terabyte array.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tivolocity said:


> What would make this all meaningful, is if there was a way to get the content onto a DVD. At $.99 an episode, downloading and burning a whole season of 24 would be cheaper than the current cost of a season box set. But, I'm sure that's exactly what they would like to avoid. Also, I didn't notice it in the release, but I'm assuming these episodes are commercial free.


Would be nice... maybe with the Microsoft MCE stuff... 
I hope we are not waiting 12 months for more details on what we will be able to do with that.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tivolocity said:
 

> Or, i guess I could have a server running Windows MCE with a terabyte array.


Why stop at a Terabyte?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Why stop at a Terabyte?


do you watch that much tv?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> do you watch that much tv?


Nah... but it would be nice to archive some shows that I like to watch in bulk... 
Or use that Terrabyte array as an MRV host.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Creating something "On Demand" for satellite delivered services borders on false advertising as far as I'm concerned; it's a ridiculous concept. It's not in any manner "on demand"; it's "delivered and recorded whether you want it or not".

The whole paradigm sucks and annoys me.

It can never offer a real library "on demand"; it's always going to be limited to some very small amount of material. The day I can view any episode of any series ever produced, I'll consider it "on demand"; but what is it right now at best? 60 hours of pre-selected stuff to choose from?

It's just like that Starz experiment. Useless. Wasteful. Pointless. And it takes away attention from more important matters. 

There we go... that's why it exists... a marketing datapoint that they can point to in comparisons, as long as you don't delve too deeply.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Creating something "On Demand" for satellite delivered services borders on false advertising as far as I'm concerned; it's a ridiculous concept. It's not in any manner "on demand"; it's "delivered and recorded whether you want it or not".
> 
> The whole paradigm sucks and annoys me.
> 
> ...


Don't hold back tell us how you really feel about it.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Creating something "On Demand" for satellite delivered services borders on false advertising as far as I'm concerned; it's a ridiculous concept. It's not in any manner "on demand"; it's "delivered and recorded whether you want it or not".
> 
> The whole paradigm sucks and annoys me.
> 
> ...


I see IPTV in your future. But, not from Directv


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BTW, in case nobody has said it outright...

TiVo's implementation of "Suggestions" is better "on demand" than most any of these limited "on demand" things satellite companies are trying to pass off on us -- maybe even better than some "on demand" offerings from cable companies.

At least TiVo Suggestions tries to find some reason to think we might have an interest in the programs it records based on the likes and dislikes we've chosen to express.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Suggestions -> Better OnDemand....

Agreed. As you are correct, at least it takes a guess on what I want to see.

Even with the CableCo's... I can't see how they could ever do a OnDemand model like you are request Doug... (I am not disagreeing with your premise, I agree with it whole heartedly)... 

Until we create a new fundemental method for transfering the "OnDemand" content (maybe IPTV will be that fundemental change), even the Cable-Co's will reach a bandwith limitaiton point.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Suggestions -> Better OnDemand....
> 
> Agreed. As you are correct, at least it takes a guess on what I want to see.
> 
> ...


with Suggestions can you get a program before it airs?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Nope....

Now that would be nice Video OnDemand stuff...
What if they offered pre-release items (before even DVD street dates)

Sure it probably won't be $1.99 maybe like $19.99 but it woudl be cool.


----------



## chuckwny (Nov 19, 2001)

So what are the odds that I will be watching my recorded content on my PSP during my commute sometime in the near future?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

chuckwny said:


> So what are the odds that I will be watching my recorded content on my PSP during my commute sometime in the near future?


If you have a R-15 very good


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

lee espinoza said:


> with Suggestions can you get a program before it airs?


Believe it or not the DirecTV DVR can't record something before it is broadcast either.

Contrary to what DirecTV marketing staff seems to believe, offering a show for a fee earlier than broadcast on a free network is called "pay per view" not "on demand". DirecTV is just hiding that show from non R15 (and eventually HR20) users. If it were listed on their schedule as a PPV airing, anyone with a receiver could buy it, since it's being broadcast by DirecTV.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> If you have a R-15 very good


 maybe not for the PSP though... but for equivilent devices... VERY VERY GOOD

Re go back to the start of the thread and read about the Humax, Lycra (sp?) and the Microsoft MCE (and device) announcements


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm just a little curious if the Windows MCE integration had anything to do with the absense of the HMC. Also, while I doubt there would ever be a Directv PCI card, I'm wondering if Windows MCE could support connecting to one or more Directv receivers via USB? In the perfect "Microsoft" home, if you could connect 4 HD receivers to Windows MCE, and then stream live and recorded content around the house, you could achieve the same result as the HMC. Which would let Directv off the hook for developing, and the even bigger issue of supporting, the networking component of the HMC.


----------



## SteakMan (Nov 26, 2001)

This thread has drifted a bit for this, but check out the price vs. features of this baby:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11100514&whse=&topnav=&browse=&s=1

Sure, an integrated solution has it's perks, but I doubt they'll come close to the price.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

DIRECTV Embraces Interoperability; DIRECTV to Implement DLNA and UPnP Interoperability into Next Generation Set-Top Boxes; Will Also Introduce SVP Compatible Silicon as It Becomes Available
LAS VEGAS, Jan 05, 2006 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- With the promise to significantly enhance home entertainment for DIRECTV customers across the country, DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital television service provider, announced today a number of steps it has taken that embrace interoperability.

DIRECTV has recently joined the Digital Living Network Alliance (DLNA). DLNA is focused on delivering an interoperability framework of design guidelines based on open industry standards to complete the cross-industry digital convergence. DIRECTV will implement DLNA interoperability guidelines in its next generation set-top boxes that will enable the secure transfer of content within individual DIRECTV customer homes.

DIRECTV has also recently joined the Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) Forum and announces its support for UPnP functionality as described in the DLNA interoperability guidelines. DIRECTV incorporation of UPnP technology will provide the base for DIRECTV product interoperability in digital home networks.

"Building upon DLNA and UPnP, DIRECTV will continue to lead in delivering the best experiences and ease of use that emerging technologies offer to our more than 15 million customers nationwide," said Romulo Pontual, executive vice president and CTO, DIRECTV, Inc.

In addition, DIRECTV, along with conditional access provider, NDS, will begin implementing SVP technology into DIRECTV next generation set-top boxes. As silicon integrating SVP technology becomes available, DIRECTV plans to introduce compatible silicon into newly manufactured DIRECTV set-top boxes.

"As a leading distributor of premium entertainment, content security is of paramount importance to DIRECTV," added Pontual.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. is the nation's leading digital television service provider with more than 15 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV (NYSETV) is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment services. DIRECTV is approximately 34 percent owned by News Corporation.

SOURCE: DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc.
Robert Mercer, 310-726-4683
310-200-3192 (On-site)


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

A PC Tuner!!!!!

Strike me down!!!!

Intel, DIRECTV Advance Digital Home Entertainment Experience; Intel and DIRECTV Announce First Ever Premium Digital Broadcast Entertainment Service to Embrace Intel(R) Viiv(TM) Technology
LAS VEGAS, Jan 05, 2006 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital television service provider, and Intel Corporation today announced a ground-breaking joint effort to enable remote viewing of DIRECTV's entertainment services and programming to PC screens, laptops, portable media players and set-top boxes through Intel(R) Viiv(TM) technology later in 2006. The move gives DIRECTV's customers a seamless way to enjoy the company's programming from the television, PC and personal consumer electronic devices.

The companies also plan an extensive joint marketing campaign that educates consumers about the benefits of DIRECTV's entertainment experience and Intel's digital home efforts.

Announced today at the 2006 Consumer Electronics Show, DIRECTV expects to enable this capability on the company's next-generation set-top boxes with deployment to customers slated for later this year. The two companies also plan to collaborate on the development of a PC tuner that would enable DIRECTV customers to enjoy the high-quality digital DIRECTV entertainment experience. This would include a broad range of high-definition, exclusive and original programming from DIRECTV's lineup -- available on PCs, laptop computers or other hand-held devices. DIRECTV expects to complete the product verification later this year and provide the tuner through PC makers which offer Intel Viiv technology-based PCs.

"DIRECTV recognizes consumers are viewing television on PCs and portable and mobile devices. The power of Intel Viiv technology will enable us to offer consumers nationwide the best entertainment experience -- when, where and how they want it," said Chase Carey, CEO, DIRECTV, Inc. "Through our strategic relationship with Intel and joint commitment to an industry standards-based approach for securely delivering a premium TV experience on the PC, we will advance how our customers view and enjoy their digital programming."

"Simply said, this effort will help reshape how consumers view their digital programming with a television leader such as DIRECTV embracing the PC and Intel Viiv technology," said Paul Otellini, Intel president and CEO. "DIRECTV is providing its customers with ultimate control over how and when they enjoy their entertainment and information, which also accelerates our shared vision of delivering an easier and more secure digital entertainment experience to families when and where they want it."

The introduction of Intel Viiv technology today marks an effort by Intel to enable a broad choice of entertainment and information from around the world so that consumers can more easily download, view, manage, store and enjoy their content anytime and on a variety of devices.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. is the nation's leading digital television service with more than 15 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV (NYSETV) is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment. DIRECTV is approximately 34 percent owned by News Corporation.

About Intel Corporation

Intel, the world leader in silicon innovation, develops technologies, products and initiatives to continually advance how people work and live. Additional information about Intel is available at www.intel.com/pressroom.

Intel and Intel Viiv are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

Other names and brands may be claimed as the property of others.

SOURCE: DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc.
Robert Mercer, 310-726-4683
[email protected]
or
Intel
Bill Kircos, 503-807-7710
[email protected]


----------



## emeril2k1 (Sep 9, 2004)

"The DIRECTV Plus DVR is the most advanced DVR available on the market"


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Feb 21, 2003)

lee espinoza said:


> it looks like everybody is hooking up with DIRECTV


Everyone except Tivo. 

Maybe they'll bring back MS Ultimate TV.  DOH, did I say that here in Tivo form, I'm sorry.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

With the announcement of a PC tuner, I think I know what happened to the HMC.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tivolocity said:


> With the announcement of a PC tuner, I think I know what happened to the HMC.


with a DIRECTV PC tuner will you still buy or get a HMC?


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

Of course the BIG question is how many of these initiatives and products that are announced at CES actually make it into production and how many are just press releases to get potential customers hyped up, and potential competitors freaked out.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> If you have a R-15 very good


Actually the "R15" will not support the PSP, based upon the current announcements. He might have a far better chance with a SA TiVo, because the SA TiVo supports the PSP, not any of the DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

tivolocity said:


> I'm just a little curious if the Windows MCE integration had anything to do with the absense of the HMC. Also, while I doubt there would ever be a Directv PCI card, I'm wondering if Windows MCE could support connecting to one or more Directv receivers via USB? In the perfect "Microsoft" home, if you could connect 4 HD receivers to Windows MCE, and then stream live and recorded content around the house, you could achieve the same result as the HMC. Which would let Directv off the hook for developing, and the even bigger issue of supporting, the networking component of the HMC.


The worst part of the Microsoft MCE announcement is that at this time you are going to have to buy XBOX 360s to stick all over the house to view the content from the MCE box. Greedy Microsoft jerks.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> with a DIRECTV PC tuner will you still buy or get a HMC?


The only problem I see with the DirecTV PC tuner, is that is likely a year away, and if it is like the cablecard tuners, it will be USB connected and will require Windows Vista, which could also be a year away. In addition, the cablecard tuners will be OEM only until 2007, so you will have to buy a new PC from a supported hardware vendor to get one and it could likely be the same for the DirecTV tuner.

Don't take this the wrong way. I have been a DirecTV customer for over 11 years, but the announcements at this years CES appear to be VAPORWARE and are more in line with a Gorilla BEATING ITS CHEST, than anything of substance.

And what is even worst, since I have been in IT for over 33 years, have been building all of my own machines for the last eight years now, and being a loyal DirecTV customer for those 11 plus years, I have wanted a DirecTV tuner for as long as anybody in this forum could have.

Almost everything from the HD-DVD to the promised downloading of content are all promised in the hope of being the loudest thunder at the show to drown out the other guys and not actually deliver a currently working useful product.

Even Microsoft was pounding their chest and even pounding it for DirecTV, likely because they where promised some big bucks to do so. Microsoft did not release detailed specification nor did they demonstrate a working product that tied into DirecTV, just vague wave the arms concepts and even vaguer promises.

I plan on disregarding most of what has been promised at CES 2006 and I will wait to get excited when the actual working products have been launched.

This Vaporware with all of its vague promises and arm waving and NO real actual working prototypes is just too insane to take seriously.

Although, in concept I am somewhat surprised to see that at least in concept, the new Series 3 SA TiVo will have an Ethernet connection and will support eSATA, both of which I wish the other lame DVRs would have supported.

Additional Edit:

I would say that DirecTV might have dropped the HMC in favor of connecting to a Microsoft MCE server. Although I highly doubt that the current requirement that the outlying clients currently have to be XBOX 360s will fly in a DVR centric client/server environment.

There is no doubt that if the requirement continues to be that the clients have to be XBOX 360s to receive video feeds from a MCE server, I will never buy into that WORLD (a very Greedy Microsoft World), especially since the XBOX 360 is SO EXPENSIVE. The clients need to be priced no more than $199 to make that work for me.

Lets face it, Bill Gates would not have a problem affording a $299 to $399 XBOX 360s as a client to a $1,500 to $2,000 MCE server, but I do.


----------



## ddobson (Feb 23, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> I think they love money more then they love us customers


But since they can't have money without the customers, perhaps they have realized they do need to love us..... just a little.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Creating something "On Demand" for satellite delivered services borders on false advertising as far as I'm concerned; it's a ridiculous concept. It's not in any manner "on demand"; it's "delivered and recorded whether you want it or not".
> 
> The whole paradigm sucks and annoys me.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely, but then again, people bought into the Starz experiment.

And if a person is already on DirecTV and hasn't had a chance to use real OnDemand, then they will likely NOT UNDERSTAND. It is just like attempting to tell someone in the early days of TiVo what a TiVo was. Until they have experienced true OnDemand, most people have a ZERO UNDERSTANDING of what true OnDemand actually is.

But believe it or not, the DirecTV people understand what a THREAT real OnDemand is, so they had to do something, and within the limits of their broadcast capability, the only thing they could do was what they did, a poor man's OnDemand.

I really doubt that the FAKE OnDemand on the "R15" or the "HR20" will be able to change the DirecTV churn rate very much, and once people start to experience true OnDemand in the cable/FIOS/IPTV world and actually show their DirecTV neighbors what true OnDemand is (Verizon currently with 7,000+ hours of OnDemand video), then the war will be over.

I have been waving my arms this last fall, trying to point out that all this other junk is just that junk, and the true battle will happen on the OnDemand battlefield, and that the one-way limited bandwidth video delivery services like DirecTV "DO NOT HAVE A CHANCE" to even win even a small battle, little alone the ultimate war.

The "My VOD" on the "R15" and likely the "HR20" is just a poor example of an attempt of plugging the dike.


----------



## tbh999 (Aug 29, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Agreeing with Doug...
> 
> I haven't seen a Blue Screen of Death since the introduction of Windows XP....


Well, I have (about once a year or so). But I agree it's much better than it used to be.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

XBOX360 is expensive... yes... but hey what do you expect now adays...

The XBOX360 is intresting as a "remote" device for the MCE and possible the DVR.
But I like the angle of being able to pull recordings from my MCE System on the newer DVRs.

This opens the door big time for me, as with a CableCard for the MCE, I could have the best of both worlds... I could "gulp" get a small package from Comcast to get the few HD networks that they have exclusive, hook those to the MCE, and then use my R15/HR20 around the house to view that programming.

I don't see myself watching much via the XBOX360... Since if I have an HDTV hooked to it, and HD tuner is not going to be very far behind it.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Windows Media Center Extenders currently exist. I'm sure they'll be coming out with HD versions. Now the pricing may not be that much different than an XBOX 360. But, if people are that opposed to an XBOX, I'm sure there will be options.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> This opens the door big time for me, as with a CableCard for the MCE, I could have the best of both worlds... I could "gulp" get a small package from Comcast to get the few HD networks that they have exclusive, hook those to the MCE, and then use my R15/HR20 around the house to view that programming.


I'm with Earl. A PC Tuner and MCE integration opens up all kinds of options. My personal preferred architecture has always been to have a central server and set top boxes.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

Maybe I am missing something here but I never saw anything where MS said you must buy an Xbox 360 and only the 360 to work as an extender. From what I saw you can use that, (I think there is even a kit for the original Xbox out there), The DirecTV DVR, the extenders from other companies are also out there. Sorry but that just sounds like talkof someone who doesn't like MS and just wants to bash them. I am FAR from an MS fan boy but unless they say that you can ONLY use the 360 I see no reason to bash them.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I "think" the 360 is the only HD xtender "right now" for MCE.

There are certainly other extenders out there.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/mediacenter/extender/default.mspx


----------



## TheSlacker (Sep 9, 2004)

nhaigh said:


> ... The PVR software may be perfect but it still may fall victim to whatever else has been added to the MCE box. The platform is far to open to be a relied upon CE device.


WindowsXP and WindowsCE (PocketPC, Windows Mobile, or whatever they're calling it these days) are already in use in many consumer electronics. Just look at the new XBOX 360. I haven't had any problems so far, and it is very advanced. Also, many car navigation and control systems are running an auto specific version of Windows (I think Honda is one of Microsoft's customers).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TheSlacker said:


> WindowsXP and WindowsCE (PocketPC, Windows Mobile, or whatever they're calling it these days) are already in use in many consumer electronics. Just look at the new XBOX 360. I haven't had any problems so far, and it is very advanced. Also, many car navigation and control systems are running an auto specific version of Windows (I think Honda is one of Microsoft's customers).


The computer attached to stress testing equipment was running Windows.

The computers in the operating room that provided info from all the sensors and cameras where I had a Cardiac Catheterization procedure were running Windows.

Windows, Windows, Everywhere.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

dswallow said:


> The computer attached to stress testing equipment was running Windows.
> 
> The computers in the operating room that provided info from all the sensors and cameras where I had a Cardiac Catheterization procedure were running Windows.
> 
> Windows, Windows, Everywhere.


Yes, but we're talking about the risk of not recording Lost


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Kanyon71 said:


> Maybe I am missing something here but I never saw anything where MS said you must buy an Xbox 360 and only the 360 to work as an extender. From what I saw you can use that, (I think there is even a kit for the original Xbox out there), The DirecTV DVR, the extenders from other companies are also out there. Sorry but that just sounds like talkof someone who doesn't like MS and just wants to bash them. I am FAR from an MS fan boy but unless they say that you can ONLY use the 360 I see no reason to bash them.


As Earl said in the post right below your post I quoted above, the XBOX 360 is the only HD extender at the moment.

And as far as being a MS basher, well I am a MS Partner, so I do know where my bread is buttered.

I do think it is crazy to spend that type of money to view content on TV's. If I had only one TV, then it wouldn't be so important, but with three TV's or more it starts to get expensive.

Actually, I am excited that after 11 plus years I will finally get a chance to have a PC tuner for DirecTV, but if you didn't notice, there is no release date, there are no specifications, and there is no working prototype, just PURE VAPORWARE. And to all of that you have to wait for a MCE version of Vista. It could be more than a year and half (mid 2007), and another CES before we get sometime. All of this is why I am not going to get excited about something that is no more than SMOKE and MIRRORS.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

dswallow said:


> The computer attached to stress testing equipment was running Windows.
> 
> The computers in the operating room that provided info from all the sensors and cameras where I had a Cardiac Catheterization procedure were running Windows.
> 
> Windows, Windows, Everywhere.


Now that is SCARY!


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

This is slightly outside the scope of this forum, but here's a look at the first cablecard PC tuner http://anandtech.com/tradeshows/showdoc.aspx?i=2662&p=2


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

With Microsoft Releasing Media Center to OEMs now... It is not to hard to get a higher powered PC up and running with the Media Center... (aka.. It is on my list of things to do the next couple weekends)

So, sure Vista might be a few quarters away, but Media Center (as it is today) is certainly here.

I would love to have a single PC that record everything.. that would be nice... but as you said that is still at least a good year if not 2 away from happening... (could you see a Media PC that had DirecTV, Dish (if they created one), Cable-Co's (if you happen to have more then one... you could do it), OTA, squeeze in a 16ft dish..... 

NICE....  Okay, I have to stop drooling now.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> With Microsoft Releasing Media Center to OEMs now... It is not to hard to get a higher powered PC up and running with the Media Center... (aka.. It is on my list of things to do the next couple weekends)
> 
> So, sure Vista might be a few quarters away, but Media Center (as it is today) is certainly here.
> 
> ...


Agreed it is exciting, but then again, the current MCE will not run these tuners and these tuners (CableCard (but at least there where CableCard prototypes available) or DirecTV) are at least a year or two away.

I would say that you get excited about building a MCE box at this time next year, after a MCE version of Vista has been released and maybe by then you can buy a NON-OEM CableCard tuner.

Currently this is ALL PURE VAPORWARE, with the DirecTV tuner even further out than the CableCard tuners.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I agree.... This is getting scary, that we are agreeing so much....


----------



## ericlhyman (May 19, 2001)

What does a 250GB SATA hard drive currently retail for? Will this be a plug and play item that does not require any software hacking?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ericlhyman said:


> What does a 250GB SATA hard drive currently retail for? Will this be a plug and play item that does not require any software hacking?


Actually you can buy an eSATA external enclosure for about $50 and buy a SATA drive and install it, although the last time I checked the enclosures, they where limited to 400GB.

So the bare minimum cost is $50 for the enclosure and the current cost of a 250GB SATA internal drive, which is about $98 (which includes shipping).

Vantec has a new enclosure that has an eSATA and a USB 2.0 interface, but it is still COMING.

Seagate announced at CES, an eSATA 500GB Hard Drive, but I have no idea what it costs or when it will be released.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Feb 21, 2003)

Ok, stupid question time, but what does MCE stand for? Thanks.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> Ok, stupid question time, but what does MCE stand for? Thanks.


Media Center Edition


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> Media Center Edition


MCE = Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005


----------



## zlt1 (Feb 3, 2001)

theratpatrol said:


> Everyone except Tivo.
> 
> Maybe they'll bring back MS Ultimate TV.  DOH, did I say that here in Tivo form, I'm sorry.


Well if DTV releases a PC CARD DTV, what would prevent TiVo from building a one off box of the S3 that has a slot for the (user added??) DTV PC Card?

I guess I am making an assumption that there will be an (open/free?) api for the DTV PC Card


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

zlt1 said:


> I guess I am making an assumption that there will be an (open/free?) api for the DTV PC Card


Well, the issue will be appropriate drivers for the card for the OS TiVo uses. But realisitically, even with DirecTV having gone with NDS, there's no reason DirecTV wouldn't provide what's needed to create the necessary drivers to a developer like TiVo who has a previous relationship with DirecTV. The main thing would be if a small company like TiVo would want to create and support such a device for direct sale.


----------



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm afraid I've allowed myself to get excited about all the "news" from DirecTV. The realist in me agrees with most of you that a PCI tuner card is at LEAST 18 months away. That just sucks... especially when "free to air" PCI cards are available right now.

When it does come out it will probably lack an onboard MPEG chip and rely on software and the computer's CPU to process the signals. That would be just about par for the course!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Rob00GT said:


> I'm afraid I've allowed myself to get excited about all the "news" from DirecTV. The realist in me agrees with most of you that a PCI tuner card is at LEAST 18 months away.


Ditto. DirecTV seems to have forgotten that their first priority should be providing top quality programming. Not sure I even want a PC tuner for DTV, certainly not if I can't use it to get true HD programming and not a handful of HDlite channels.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Rob00GT said:


> I'm afraid I've allowed myself to get excited about all the "news" from DirecTV. The realist in me agrees with most of you that a PCI tuner card is at LEAST 18 months away. That just sucks... especially when "free to air" PCI cards are available right now.
> 
> When it does come out it will probably lack an onboard MPEG chip and rely on software and the computer's CPU to process the signals. That would be just about par for the course!


It appears that the tuner will not likely be a "PCI card". All of the prototype CableCard tuners, including the internal one all connect via a USB connector, the internal one only uses the slot for power and nothing else. Currently, even the ATI OCUR CableCard tuner in both the external and internal versions connects via a USB connector.

ATI OCUR CableCard Tuner Review - Page 2


----------



## DarrylM (Jan 13, 2006)

To those of you saying D* must have thrown money at MS to get them to make the integration with MCE so prominent, I very highly doubt that. This announcement is, IMO, a bigger win for MS than it is for D*. In fact my reaction when I first heard the news was "wow, I wonder how much MS had to pay D* to play nice with Vista" - just the opposite of your reaction.

Probably the biggest beef current MCE users have with MCE is the inability to get HD content. The only HD you can get into MCE right now is over-the-air locals. MCE enthusiasts were stoked when the support for CableCard in Vista was announced a couple of months ago, but we satellite subscribers expected to be left out in the cold for the foreseeable future.

Just to show I'm not alone in how cool I think this announcement is, here's a quote from an MCE enthusiast's blog:



> Matt seemed very optimistic that we would in fact see HDTV via DirecTV for the Media Center sometime next year with Vista. *This is the most exciting thing I've heard come out of CES yet*...that we will see an HDTV DirecTV combo for Media Center is huge.


Since this is my first post I can't include the URL to the blog, but the poster's name is Thomas Hawk if you want to search for it. Just about any MCE enthusiast blog includes a comparable statement of joy related to this announcement.

And yes, we'll definitely need to wait until Vista comes out. It includes a new feature called Protected Video Path (PVP) which prevents media piracy. Without PVP, MS couldn't get CableCard certified. I'm sure the satellite providers would be equally reluctant to allow their media into a PC without the protection of PVP. That means that we not only have to wait for Vista, but there won't be a port to XP.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

There is no contest... It is definenlty more of a win for Microsoft... 
But doesn't hurt DirecTV either...

You are also correct in thinking that we will have to wait for Vista for the card... just makes sense... but it is possible that we may see the Content sharing (between DirecTV DVRs and MCE, with the MCE2005 versions)


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> There is no contest... It is definenlty more of a win for Microsoft...
> But doesn't hurt DirecTV either...
> 
> You are also correct in thinking that we will have to wait for Vista for the card... just makes sense... but it is possible that we may see the Content sharing (between DirecTV DVRs and MCE, with the MCE2005 versions)


I am not trying to disagree with you or the other person, but there is no doubt that the CableCard tuner is a far bigger win for Microsoft than the DirecTV tuner, mainly because it would likely mean access to almost 8 times as many users as a DirecTV tuner would allow access to. Yet the CableCard announcement was not promoted as prominently as the DirecTV and Sky announcement was. See the KEYNOTE webcast by Bill Gates.

There where NO working or prototypes of the DirecTV or Sky tuners, but there where working and prototypes of the CableCard tuners including the HP and ATI OCUR models.

I really am not in disagreement with either of you, because for DirecTV subscribers this is the first announcement we have really been able to cheer about since 1994. Although it is likely that we will not have anything tangible to show for this announcement for another year, especially since Microsoft has been missing their internal checkpoints for Vista builds, see announcements this past week about missed code complete builds.

And for the average JOE on the street, the DirecTV tuner MCE announcement will not mean anything, because the average JOE on the street is unlikely to buy and/or build a $2G machine just for this capability. This announcement really is only for geeks or the semi-rich. (I just know someone is going take exception to that statement).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Cable companies really dislike being forced to have CableCard devices. DirecTV's mindset is probably just different.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Cable companies really dislike being forced to have CableCard devices. DirecTV's mindset is probably just different.


I have to agree with you that the cable industry seems to be currently stuck in the 1990's.

But hopefully that will change when more and more devices have CableCard capability and users start to resist to the leasing of STB equipment. At some point the situation will be like the BORG (Star Trek), the resistance of the cable industry to adopt the CableCard will become futile. But that currently is not the situation today.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

tbeckner said:


> I am not trying to disagree with you or the other person, but there is no doubt that the CableCard tuner is a far bigger win for Microsoft than the DirecTV tuner, mainly because it would likely mean access to almost 8 times as many users as a DirecTV tuner would allow access to. Yet the CableCard announcement was not promoted as prominently as the DirecTV and Sky announcement was. See the KEYNOTE webcast by Bill Gates.
> 
> There where NO working or prototypes of the DirecTV or Sky tuners, but there where working and prototypes of the CableCard tuners including the HP and ATI OCUR models.
> 
> ...


Geeks? lol isn't that what most people would call the majority of us here?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Kanyon71 said:


> Geeks? lol isn't that what most people would call the majority of us here?


You never know how people will take that word. Yet I tell my kids that everytime someone calls them a geek, they should remind them that the richest person in the world is a geek.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

tbeckner said:


> You never know how people will take that word. Yet I tell my kids that everytime someone calls them a geek, they should remind them that the richest person in the world is a geek.


You've got that right. If it weren't for most of us so called geeks most people in this world couldn't function as they do now. Who do they think comes up with all this technology and keeps it running? There are far worse things you could call me.


----------

